# My 1st Quad Coil Build



## Mario (6/11/14)

RDA =CLT v2
Mod=Copper Penny
Battery=Sony VTC5

Quad Build
Twisted 28 gauge 6 wraps each
0.10 ohms (I think.. lol)
(I used one strand of rayon for wicking)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle (6/11/14)

How's she vaping?


----------



## RIEFY (6/11/14)

thats playing with fire at that ohms



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/11/14)

Probably 0.10 ohms


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

sorry boys TYPO
0.10ohms


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> sorry boys TYPO
> 0.10ohms



And what's your thoughts on life below 0.4ohms?


----------



## RIEFY (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> sorry boys TYPO
> 0.10ohms


lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

Riddle said:


> How's she vaping?


 I just love it.....downside I was asked to vape it outside cause im fogging up the office...lol


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> RDA =CLT v2
> Mod=Copper Penny
> Battery=Sony VTC5
> 
> ...



awesome coil work . that sucker must be really hot.


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome coil work . that sucker must be really hot.


 funny enough for me its not hot at all.....could be due to the CLT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> And what's your thoughts on life below 0.4ohms?


To be honest I was *afraid* and I think most new and old vapours feel the same. *Its all about safety*.
I HAVE CROSSED OVER TO THE DARK SIDE  & I LUV IT!!!

I think a Subohm Medal must be created  @Riaz @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> To be honest I was *afraid* and I think most new and old vapours feel the same. *Its all about safety*.
> I HAVE CROSSED OVER TO THE DARK SIDE  & I LUV IT!!!
> 
> I think a Subohm Medal must be created



Lol always use your vtc4/5 and you'll be safe above .1 ohm. Welcome to the dark side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> To be honest I was *afraid* and I think most new and old vapours feel the same. *Its all about safety*.
> I HAVE CROSSED OVER TO THE DARK SIDE  & I LUV IT!!!
> 
> I think a Subohm Medal must be created


Can I suggest an experiment with the wicking.
Try having the loops touching the deck. So not over the screws basically the otherway rounds so the top of the posts are clear. 
Let me know how much difference that makes to the clouds.


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Can I suggest an experiment with the wicking.
> Try having the loops touching the deck. So not over the screws basically the otherway rounds so the top of the posts are clear.
> Let me know how much difference that makes to the clouds.


 That was my plan, but seen its my 1st 0.10 ohm build I wanted to try something different.
I will swop it now now and see how she performs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> funny enough for me its not hot at all.....could be due to the CLT.



Because it is 4 coils splitting the power and yes, good airflow from the CLT. Probably on par with the heat of an around 0.5 ohm single coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

@Gazzacpt tried the experiment and i still find wicking over the middle post works for me.More plumes i think.
but thanks for the tip bro...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

@Andre 
please create a sub-ohm medal  i think it would be cool to have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> @Andre
> please create a sub-ohm medal  i think it would be cool to have



by the way how do i donate to this forum ?


----------



## johan (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> by the way how do i donate to this forum ?



On the home page of this forum (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/), just below your profile (right hand side of screen) click on "Donation"


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Mario said:


> @Andre
> please create a sub-ohm medal  i think it would be cool to have


Lol, I am not an administrator. If you mean sub ohm in the sense of below 1.0 ohms, many members will qualify. And I am not sure the forum as an entity should be seen as encouraging darkest sub ohm (below 0.2, which raises the amp draw exponentially - to what some consider as risky). You see the dilemma?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mario (6/11/14)

johan said:


> On the home page of this forum (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/), just below your profile (right hand side of screen) click on "Donation"
> 
> View attachment 14829



Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

